# Does anyone know how to get Jalapeño juice off hands



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

I was making salsa last night and I was cutting up peppers from our garden...I did not think to wear gloves as I took the seeds out. After I got finished I realized that ever time I touched my mouth or eyes they would start burning......

I have washed and washed. I can't seem to get it off and now I have noticed my finger tips are burning. 

Does anyone know how to neutralize the peppers on my hands!

Surely there is something I can do..........ouch! 

Thanks

****************************************************************************

Honesty Time......

The real problem is I am Having a very, very hard time right now.......For what ever the reason is I can't quit crying. My 45 birthday is come up in a few days......so every time I think about it I cry. Then I forget I have fingers covered in Jap juice.... oh Gosh!! The pain I keep causing myself.

This is really pissing me off.........First I don't know why I am so upset about turning 45.....I only thought we did this on an "0" birthday. For what ever reason my clock is off!!!!!! Second thing I can't get this cr#p off my fingers so, I keep forgetting that this junk is on my fingers and wipe my face then I cry even harder because I think I have Alzheimer's because I keep forgetting I have this [email protected] on my fingers. This is a no win situation for me!!!

Ok I feel better..... just a little better. Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

have u tried lemon juice? i know it works for when i eat boiled crawfish haha


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

found a couple of different methods...hope something here helps you.

http://www.transterrestrial.com/archives/002995.html

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qi...30082126AAQTr0S


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I didn't that once. Once is all it took and I've never done it again. No need for gloves, next time wash your hands right after you finish cutting and you won't have the problem anymore. Even a quick rinse under the water will keep it from happening.


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

I did that about a month ago, and touched my nose! I had to sit for an hour with an ice cube stuck in my nostril! Just keep washing.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Being a Texan and loving hot jalopenas I use milk to kill
the burn in the mouth and hands.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks guys for the advise and I am glad to know I am not the only one who has done that..... I did go and buy some Dawn after I tried lemon juice. I am now working on alka seltzer and milk. So far it still burns. I keep calling myself an idiot every time I touch my mouth or eyes. I never knew I did that so much...LOL

I don't think I will ever do that again. 

I think why I am having such a problem is that; My hubby loves hot and he planted
all kinds of peppers from Banana (mild) to habenarro (very hot). 
I also roasted them so I think that brought out more oils! Dumb me!

Let me know if anyone has anything Else to try!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I cook quite regularly with jalapenos and now I always wash my hands right after cutting them. The one time when I didn't I used lime and sugar. I just filled the palm of my hand with sugar and squeezed the lime juice on it and rubbed my hands together as if it was lotion for a while. It worked for me and it left my hands super soft too. I sure hope you can find something that works for you!!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Thefab5 @ Jul 23 2008, 12:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=609882


> I was making salsa last night and I was cutting up peppers from our garden...I did not think to wear gloves as I took the seeds out. After I got finished I realized that ever time I touched my mouth or eyes they would start burning......
> 
> I have washed and washed. I can't seem to get it off and now I have noticed my finger tips are burning.
> 
> ...



it is my understanding that questions like this will disqualify you from living in Texas...


----------



## Natures Encore (Jun 1, 2008)

Wash hands well with the warmest water you can stand, and then immediately soak in white vinegar. The vinegar helps to strip the oil off your skin. You could also use rubbing alcohol. Then soak in ice cold milk for 3-5 minutes. 

The casein in milk is very well known in neutralizing the capsaicin in peppers, which gives each pepper its heat.

I've never had to repeat this process, as it usually worked the first time, but some people do. 

We grew all kinds of peppers in our garden last summer, and this remedy was the only thing that worked if we got some on our skin.

Spoken by a true Texan, BTW. Just transplanted here in Illinois via the U.S. Navy.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

This happens to me from time to time. I love Chile Verde, so am forever roasting green chilis, and peeling them.

Although I peel them while running them under the water, every now and again, I'll will have a very hot batch
of chilis. Wowzaaa, one night I had to sleep with both my hands in a pot of ice water.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jul 23 2008, 06:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=609983


> QUOTE (Thefab5 @ Jul 23 2008, 12:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=609882





> I was making salsa last night and I was cutting up peppers from our garden...I did not think to wear gloves as I took the seeds out. After I got finished I realized that ever time I touched my mouth or eyes they would start burning......
> 
> I have washed and washed. I can't seem to get it off and now I have noticed my finger tips are burning.
> 
> ...



it is my understanding that questions like this will disqualify you from living in Texas... 


[/B][/QUOTE]

Wrong!!!!!..... I am married to a native Texan so no matter what I get permanent residency! LOL

QUOTE (Natures Encore @ Jul 23 2008, 06:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=609989


> Wash hands well with the warmest water you can stand, and then immediately soak in white vinegar. The vinegar helps to strip the oil off your skin. You could also use rubbing alcohol. Then soak in ice cold milk for 3-5 minutes.
> 
> The casein in milk is very well known in neutralizing the capsaicin in peppers, which gives each pepper its heat.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Just sent my hubby to the store for vinegar. It's a good thing he left because I was going to kill him for repeatedly laughing at me.


QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 23 2008, 07:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=609999


> This happens to me from time to time. I love Chile Verde, so am forever roasting green chilis, and peeling them.
> 
> Although I peel them while running them under the water, every now and again, I'll will have a very hot batch
> of chilis. Wowzaaa, one night I had to sleep with both my hands in a pot of ice water.[/B]


Well if things don't get better fast I am going to have to stick my head in a pot of water Lol.......


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I'd say lemon or white vinegar.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Ewwie I feel for you. I THINK when I was in Austin, I found a store called The Joy of Tears... and oh my gosh the sauses and peppers they had there! I had some mailed to my son... he LOVED them.

Hope something worked for you!
Melanie


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

QUOTE (Thefab5 @ Jul 23 2008, 08:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=610022


> Thanks, Just sent my hubby to the store for vinegar. It's a good thing he left because I was going to kill him for repeatedly laughing at me.[/B]


Sorry I'm no help with the hot stuff, but how about with the hubby? Remind hubby that you know where he sleeps and it could be very terrible for him if you tried to 'warm him up' shall we say. :new_shocked: Remember always use protection when playing with hot stuff.


----------



## Natures Encore (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE (GreenFuzzer @ Jul 23 2008, 11:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=610142


> QUOTE (Thefab5 @ Jul 23 2008, 08:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=610022





> Thanks, Just sent my hubby to the store for vinegar. It's a good thing he left because I was going to kill him for repeatedly laughing at me.[/B]


Sorry I'm no help with the hot stuff, but how about with the hubby? Remind hubby that you know where he sleeps and it could be very terrible for him if you tried to 'warm him up' shall we say. :new_shocked: Remember always use protection when playing with hot stuff. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOLOLOLOLOL :HistericalSmiley: Lorena HOTTit! :smrofl:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm late into this, but have you tried using a skin exfoliant on your hands to scrub off that layer of skin? If you don't have one, try a paste of baking soda and water.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

QUOTE (Natures Encore @ Jul 23 2008, 11:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=610157


> QUOTE (GreenFuzzer @ Jul 23 2008, 11:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=610142





> QUOTE (Thefab5 @ Jul 23 2008, 08:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=610022





> Thanks, Just sent my hubby to the store for vinegar. It's a good thing he left because I was going to kill him for repeatedly laughing at me.[/B]


Sorry I'm no help with the hot stuff, but how about with the hubby? Remind hubby that you know where he sleeps and it could be very terrible for him if you tried to 'warm him up' shall we say. :new_shocked: Remember always use protection when playing with hot stuff. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOLOLOLOLOL :HistericalSmiley: Lorena HOTTit! :smrofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]
Oh my gosh U R too funny. :smrofl: I will be sure to tell my hubby.

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jul 24 2008, 06:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=610199


> I'm late into this, but have you tried using a skin exfoliant on your hands to scrub off that layer of skin? If you don't have one, try a paste of baking soda and water.[/B]


Actually I tried that with a salt mixture........and might I add my hands were delightfully soft but burning hot with pepper oil. Ugh


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

You poor thing! I just read your update and couldn't help but giggle.

I'm 39 coming up on the big 40 next January...

My sister-in-law shared your exact sentiments about turning 45 as well. So you are not alone!! I do hope you can have a happy one and I hope your hands are better now!!


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Well Guys, after an evening of my hubby laughing, me crying for more than one reason.......gee.........And trying everything you guys and neighbors and family have sudjested.............well I finally took out my salsa book and emailed the author of it and asked him.....

He said sorry, if all those things did not work you are just going have to to wear it off. 

As I read this the tears flowed...harder than before. My hubby now strait faced not knowing what to do went for the blender and tequilla.......he produced the most tequila filled Margaretta's I have ever tasted.....and.......Alas, No pain after the first one but was it the fact I was holding a frozen glass numbing my fingers? Well, I would have to try a second margareta.....and might I add I do not remember finishing the second nor going to bed!!!!!! But wait; upon awakening this morn I felt no burning pain.....thinking I am still drunk....although I am not feeling anything.....I am 100% better no burning!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: 

Thanks to all......... I think the emergency is over and I can add this to my list of things not to do in a life time!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Sounds like the margarita could be a cure for many things...lol

Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

hummmm, maybe you should e-mail that author again and tell him the secret....

....a frozen margarita!!!! good to know!


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

You poor thing! It sounds like you may have some kind of allergy. I say make hubby take care of the hot stuff from now on. My Grandmother was always coming up with these cute little craft projects for us grandkids. One time she decides we would make saches made with cinnamom oil. One of my cousins and I had such a bad reaction whe had huge, red welts all over our arms and had to be put staight into a cold shower. Our brothers had no reaction what so ever. My poor grandmother kept apologizing for weeks, I felt worse for her than I did myself, LOL. 

P.S. I need that Margarita recipe!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh glad you are feeling better! ... and as to turning 45 ... eee gad girl enjoy it!!!! When you get to be my age 40 looks darned good!!! LOL In fact for me.. the 40's turned out to be wonderful years!!!! come to think of it 50's look pretty good to me as well


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

They came out with a stainless steel bar of soap. It works for onions really well. It's really amazing. You'd never think it would neutralize the smell but it really does. I wonder if it'll wprk for them?
I like the glove idea. I'd try lemon, then milk.


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

QUOTE (Thefab5 @ Jul 23 2008, 02:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=609882


> I was making salsa last night and I was cutting up peppers from our garden...I did not think to wear gloves as I took the seeds out. After I got finished I realized that ever time I touched my mouth or eyes they would start burning......
> 
> I have washed and washed. I can't seem to get it off and now I have noticed my finger tips are burning.
> 
> ...


OMG...I did the same thing several years ago only I prepared a whole box for freezing!!! Within about 15 minutes the acid in the seeds had desolved all of the skin off of my fingers!! Talk about painful!! I called the doctor and he said to soak them in ice water...forever...that was about all I could do. He said it was just like any other chemical burn. 
Good luck.
Linda


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am so glad that this is over for you~~~~I am so sorry you went through so much pain!!!!!! The end of the evening sounded wonderful though!!!!!


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Hey everyone things are still getting better. This morn after my shower 
I could feel my fingers starting to burn again.......Oh crud, I said to my self.
Within the hour they quit burning and have been fine ever since. Someone said 
it is like a chemical burn and oh boy do I believe that.

Thanks everyone for all the ideas and condolences. By Chance, if your in my neck of the woods on July 30 stop by
I would love to share my birthday Margaretta's with you! I may or may not be crying in them. LOL Any which way they outta be tasty!

XOXOXOXO
Nancy


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Nancy, I'm so glad you're better. That sounds similar to the reaction I had when I tried to use Capsacin Cream for my arthritis. The burning was so intense-and also so sporadic-before it completely stopped-it would keep getting better tnen reoccuring. I never tried it again!
BTW, How do you keep up with 5 maltese? Sue


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

BTW, How do you keep up with 5 maltese? Sue
[/QUOTE]


Well, some days they have to keep up with me...LOL but seriously We only bathe every 3 to 4 weeks then we bathe 3 on day and 2 the next. I break them up in shifts. I keep them cut short so I do not have to do as much brushing. They pretty much take care of them selfs. I allow self feeding and I never have a problem with jealousy. Each one gets there own special Mommy time. I want them all to feel special in there own way. Aren't I silly? :wacko1: 

We converted a bedroom especially for the comfort the the fluff's......so I guess you can say they have it pretty good. Many of our friends tell us, when they die want to come back as one of our dogs. LOL


----------

